# Longworth chuck buttons breaking



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I just received a new set of the rubber buttons because two or three of my older buttons split as I was tightening them down.
I replaced all the buttons and as I was tightening them down (squashing ) one of the new ones split!
Have any of you run across this?
Am I using it wrong?
I assumed the holding power came from " squashing " the button.

I'm also calling Woodturningz where I bought the set from but i wanted to hear from you guys first.

Thanks Tom


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have never been comfortable with the rubber buttons. They do not feel to have enough holding power.

I have considered buying an improved version from D.W. Montville.

Scroll down to the bottom of this link for "Tall Cole Jaw Grippers".

http://www.dwmontville.com/AvailableTools.htm


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

What brand are you using? (Not sure if that even matters). I've only broken one of those, but that was when I accidently took the gouge to it :blink: I use Oneway's jumbo jaws and theirs have a metal insert in the center. As I typed this I realized I think you mean they split when you are tightening the jaws on the piece? If that's the case, you may just be cranking them down too tight?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> I assumed the holding power came from " squashing " the button.


As in, tightening the screw (or bolt) that holds the button to the face of the Longworth chuck?

If so, I believe what you're doing is wrong.

The gripping power of the chuck comes from spinning the two plates in counter-directions to each other, squeezing in from the sides.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

duncsuss said:


> As in, tightening the screw (or bolt) that holds the button to the face of the Longworth chuck?
> 
> If so, I believe what you're doing is wrong.
> 
> The gripping power of the chuck comes from spinning the two plates in counter-directions to each other, squeezing in from the sides.


At that, my friend, is exactly what I wanted to hear.
I need to develop a way to get more pressure from the counter direction action than trying to squash the rubber buttons.

Once again......you guys come through....thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

My Cole jaws have a metal insert inside the rubber. This keeps you from crushing the rubber more than just a tiny bit. As mentioned above the holding power comes from tightening the jaws not from crushing the rubber. 
In any case you should use the tailstock until the last possible minute when reverse turning. It's just too easy to pull a bowl out of the rubber jaws. If your worried about the tailstock pushing too far into the bottom use a small washer or drill a small hole in a penny and put this over the point on your live center. That will keep it from pushing in to far. My Friend Jamie Donaldson drilled a hole in a golf ball and installs that on his live center. It doesn't leave any marks but is larger so it's hard to turn down to as small an area.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks John
What you're saying makes a lot of sense.
The buttons are meant to hold it laterally and the tail stock pushes it tight to the Longworth.....got it!!!!
It's all in learning about the little details, huh?


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Are you talking about Ron Brown's Modern Longworth Chuck or cole jaws? Or something else? If your talking about the Longworth Chuck I would say you should contact Ron directly and tell him what is happening. I have his chuck and haven't had any issues with the buttons splitting.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Art Smith said:


> Are you talking about Ron Brown's Modern Longworth Chuck or cole jaws? Or something else? If your talking about the Longworth Chuck I would say you should contact Ron directly and tell him what is happening. I have his chuck and haven't had any issues with the buttons splitting.


I made a homemade version from a tutorial.
I used 1/2" birch plywood and tried to be as accurate as I could but it wobbled from the first time I used it.
I thought that tightening the buttons would somehow secure it better.
I watched Ron's video just now and his certainly runs smoother that my home made rig......and it cost a lot more..but sometimes you get what you pay for.
Has anyone else here made one??


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

You could build one of these
http://www.azwoodturners.org/DoughnutChuck.pdf


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Here are some photos of others


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Between the new book I just saw on how to chuck stuff up on a lathe and the wisdom and experience from you experts, it looks like I'm headed into a new phase in my woodturning.....yay!! Thank you all.

Hey Art....when you set up the donut chuck, how do you get the two plates parallel so they don't wobble? Just measurement?
And how would you center the bowl on the inner plate?
And finally...what do you use for cushioning around the edges?

This is an area I need help with....getting things centered on the lathe so they spin without wobble because that always transfers to the cuts on my work.

Nice job on the jig and thanks for taking the time to post pics and links for all of us. Really appreciate it.

Tom


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> And how would you center the bowl on the inner plate?
> And finally...what do you use for cushioning around the edges?


I do not have a link at hand, but I have seen people use a white foam sheet material from craft stores for cushioning and they draw circles e.g., every 1/2in with felt tip pen with the back plate on the lathe. This allows getting closer to center with the bowl.


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

What Dave said:yes:
Another tip is to leave the center mark when you create the eventual base of the bowl. That way when you turn it around to finish the bottom you can bring the tail stock up to the center mark to help with alignment


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Also, when you build the donut jig, turn all the parts on your lathe. That way everything is round and centered


----------

